# Where have you bought your high temp insulation?



## bcfishman (Apr 1, 2010)

I am in the process of converting a used stainless steel commercial freezer into a dual chamber smoker. I have looked online and called a few places in my area and have been unable to locate a retail style outlet that would carry it.

Im going to need a decent amount and think I may want something 2" - 3" thick based on the build characteristics. Anyone have any recommendations on where I could purchase it from and hopefully not spend an arm and both legs...

Thanks,
BCFM


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 1, 2010)

Rockwool is high temp insulation used on boilers.  It comes in batts.  Any lumberyard should be able to get it for you.  Home Depot or Lowes will not know what you're talking about!

Like This - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...9EBD4QKRKTBE4T


Todd


----------



## stircrazy (Apr 2, 2010)

actualy home depot and most lumber places carry roxul, which is a rockwool insulation.

Steve


----------

